# Installing Win 7 on an Asus A7V600?



## Inioch (Jun 1, 2010)

I need some help guys. I've been trying to install Windows 7 to an A7V600 without luck.

Here are the details:

I have a SATA HDD where I'm trying to install.
I don't have a IDE DVD to use and SATA DVD's don't work.
I have a 4 gig usb stick which I'm trying to use.
I used these instructions.
I have also tried using _bootsect.exe /nt60 X: /mbr_ and both _ntfs_ and _fat32_ as filesystem.
I've set the mobo to boot from _usb zip_ and _usb fdd_, which are the options available.

So, any ideas or tips guys?


----------



## Inioch (Jun 2, 2010)

No ideas?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 3, 2010)

repeat it again. i have done this also from that guide. and it worked. using a 4gig flash drive too.
i set my boot priority to usb(yes there an usb zip and usb fdd option in the machine i've done it with too)
boot priority of the usb must be number 1 if boot device selection menu doesn't work

it was a laptop though. 

EDIT: double check all the characters you type in the Cmd because you may be missing something in the guide.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dont u have to specify USB-HDD for it too boot from flash drives?


----------



## Inioch (Jun 3, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> repeat it again. i have done this also from that guide. and it worked. using a 4gig flash drive too.
> i set my boot priority to usb(yes there an usb zip and usb fdd option in the machine i've done it with too)
> boot priority of the usb must be number 1 if boot device selection menu doesn't work
> 
> ...



I've done it maybe 10 times, both with fat32 and ntfs. I've also set the usb first in boot priority. Also tried disabling the ide channels.

With fat32 it just hangs on boot, without any errors. With ntfs I get "A disk read error has occurred; press Ctrl-Alt-Del to restart"



slyfox2151 said:


> Dont u have to specify USB-HDD for it too boot from flash drives?



There is no such option in the bios, but it boots from a usb-fdd just fine (external 3,5" floppy).

Any other ideas?


----------



## Inioch (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorted this one out. I'm quite ashamed to say that the fault was entirely in the user 

I tried to put the same version on there that I use in my other comps, which happens to be x64 version 

So, I tried to install the x86 version and lo and behold, it went without a hitch. So I now have a working board with a whopping 768MB of memory and it works just fine.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 12, 2010)

Inioch said:


> Sorted this one out. I'm quite ashamed to say that the fault was entirely in the user
> 
> I tried to put the same version on there that I use in my other comps, which happens to be x64 version
> 
> So, I tried to install the x86 version and lo and behold, it went without a hitch. So I now have a working board with a whopping 768MB of memory and it works just fine.



Try updating the bios.  I was unable to install an X64 version of 7 without doing so on my M2N-SLI Deluxe.


----------



## Inioch (Jun 12, 2010)

It has the newest bios, which is from 2003. Also the processor doesn't support x64 so it actually refuses to install. I tried to install it later from a DVD.


----------

